# Музыкальные салоны в Москве (б/у аккордеоны)



## alexey91 (13 Янв 2018)

Приветствую всех! Подскажите пожалуйста проверенные магазины, в которых можно заказать поддержанный аккордеон с отправкой в регионы.


----------



## vev (13 Янв 2018)

*alexey91*,

нет таких... Проверенные люди есть, а салонов нет.

Вот только аккордеон - не дрова... Его не выбирают через интернет...


----------



## zet10 (13 Янв 2018)

Алексей, а Вы какого плана ищите инструмент? Если ученического, то нет проблем Вам переслать, ну а ежели профессионального, то соглашусь с Евгением, тогда нужно приезжать самому и проверять!


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Янв 2018)

Правильно ув. господа форумчане говорят.  Если б , к примеру, полярнику на дрейфующую льдину самолётом отправлять- там вариантов нет. Посмотрел профиль ТС-  Ростов на Дону.  Смысла выбирать инструмент по картинкам и описанию- никакого... Надо ехать и играть. Предварительно наметив 5-6 вариантов.


----------



## ugly (14 Янв 2018)

В Ростове сильная аккордеонная школа, должно быть достаточное количество приличных б/у инструментов.


----------

